# Brinkmann Vertical Charcoal Basket



## pinkmeat (Aug 24, 2008)

Okay, I know I know. I even did this when I first posted. Maybe this thread should even be available for quick reference? I know this information really helped me and totally changed the performance of the Brinkmann forever.

As far as I have seen, there are only two methods for fixing this entry level smoker's major flaw, which is getting air to the charcoal basket:

One method is to drill holes in the supplied charcoal basket. IMO this is a PITA and is not effective. If the holes are not large enough, the ash won't fall through and you cannot get enough airflow. I can see that if you are using Lump there may be more potential to lose some smaller pieces of hot coals if you drill holes that ARE large enough to make the supplied pan work.

The second method is to go to your national home improvement store, i.e. Lowe's or Home Depot. They both sell a grilling wok that makes a perfect basket. The one from Lowe's is only $10 and is slightly larger than the other, but seems to have a coating that will not last forever. Here is a picture of it in use. Mine has been used 10-12 times and does have some rusting on it. It has warped and I can't imagine it lasting more than a couple years, but we'll see. For $10 bucks, do it.



For this basket to fit, you will have to bend the handles "up" so that it will sit over the factory hangers. A small pair of pliers will work just fine. As you can see, this pan is pretty deep and can hold plenty of fuel. You will never have problems getting your temp UP again. You will most likely need to decrease the amount of fuel you are used to using to maintain a 225-250 range. 

Here is the second basket from Home Depot. It is full stainless steel and costs $12.98. It is a little smaller than the Lowe's version, but look at the fit. It slides right in without modification, perfection.



The first thing I noticed was that the stainless steel wok was not as deep. I do not think that this will be an issue at all since I usually at most only get the larger black wok half full after a long smoke. 

I am using the stainless basket for the first time today, and will later show some pics of how it seems to be weathering. Here is a pic of the two woks side by side for comparison.

Lowe's on the left, Home Depot on the right:




I hope this helps someone down the line!!! Thx...


----------



## flash (Aug 24, 2008)

Yep, sure has.


----------



## jdrwns (Aug 24, 2008)

I recently picked up a BVS for 20 bucks in the box. Done the hole in the pan no go. Drilled a 4 inch  hole in the bottom... Still no good. Going to Lowes to get a wok. Thank goodness for my ECB and Chargriller pro! Just got a electric brinkman from the neighbor. Any ideas?


----------



## flash (Aug 24, 2008)

Look for them at Wal-mart also. Probably cheaper than HD or Lowes.
Electric Brinkmans are good, though seem limited when doing low temp smokes. Adding a rheostat would be a good mod.


----------



## jdrwns (Aug 25, 2008)

Found wok's at wally world for 7 bucks old vertical is holding its own at a perfect 230. After weeks of frustration its alive! Thanks for the tip. 1 man 4 smokers... Labor day your gettin SMOKED!!


----------



## pinkmeat (Aug 25, 2008)

I did a little testing before I cooked yesterday with the Minion Method. With the Brinkmann Vertical it worked much better to use only ONE side of the  two intake vents on the bottom and close the other. Put cold coals away from the air, and a small amount of hot coals next to the intake that IS open (mine was burning left to right, with the right intake vent CLOSED). The cold coal slowly ignited and burned evenly maintaining my temps precisely where I wanted them. I was able to adjust the temp/burn with one vent, which was much easier.

I must say, it worked great. A slow burn across the charcoal pan. I refueled only once during the 5 hour smoke. I actually had it up to temp for about 7.5-8 hours, so I need to refuel one other time right before I started some ribs.


----------



## kaliken (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks, Pinkmeat, and everyone else. I will be heading for Lowe's Sunday. This site is worth its weight in well smoked meat : ) Hopefully I can find this wok and it will help me maintain the heat needed to get the job done right.


----------



## turn4fun (Nov 27, 2011)

Pinkmeat said:


> As far as I have seen, there are only two methods for fixing this entry level smoker's major flaw, which is getting air to the charcoal basket:
> 
> One method is to drill holes in the supplied charcoal basket................................
> 
> The second method is to go to your national home improvement store, i.e. Lowe's or Home Depot. They both sell a grilling wok that makes a perfect basket.....................................


There's always more than two ways to skin a cat.  Here's my method.

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j244/Turn4fun/Image04272011160617.jpg

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j244/Turn4fun/Image04272011160940.jpg

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j244/Turn4fun/Image04272011165144.jpg

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j244/Turn4fun/Image04272011165240.jpg


----------

